# Safety reading material



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NFPA 70E is the standard


----------



## safetysupervisor (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah me too agree with "Erics37", nfpa[.]org is the best place where you can find all the solutions. I always prefer NFPA because it is the most relevant source of information.


----------

